# dizziness on pill



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

Hi All

I'm one week into taking the pill in preparation for our third IUI attempt (AF arrived v early last Wednesday after attempt two failed- no test but full-blown AF a bit of a give away) and yesterday and today have almost fainted twice - not just woozy but scary legs-giving-way, have-to-lie-down type thing. Otherwise I feel fine although (.)(.) which really swelled during IUI haven't gone down yet. Does anyone know if this is a side effect of the pill or could it be my body just not knowing what to do anymore??

Any suggestions appreciated.

Liz xx


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

I'd phone your GP.  If you can't speak to the doc try NHS Direct - don't just ignore it!

Jess x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

What pill you on hun?


----------



## lizziek (Feb 23, 2006)

They've given me one called Securgin, not sure if it's used in the UK and the active ingredients are desogestrel and etinilestradiolo - I guess they're something similar in English. Have just read the side effects- mmmm scary and half the words I don't know (my Italian's good but not that good). Am now worrying that it's a thrombosis thing(that bit I have understood). 
Ooops.


----------

